# Slow Feeder Ideas



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Anyone out there make slow feeders to try and make their horses eat slower? My gelding is pretty good at eating slowly on his own, but the mare I have here for a friend is a bit of a vacuum when it comes to food. 
I did some research and while I really wanted to make some feeders out of hockey puck netting, I couldn't find any for an economical enough price.

So, I just made these feeders out of a 55 plastic barrel cut in half and the small mesh hay nets (SMHN) from Dover that I found on sale. I removed the string that cinches the top up, and I use a double ended snap to gather up all the loops and shut it (13 loops per snap end). I then use a second double ended snap and a large metal ring to secure the net inside the half barrel so they don't throw them all over the place. 

I chose not to tie the nets up because I like the horses to have their heads down while eating to encourage natural salivation and decrease choking risk.

I just introduced the nets yesterday and the horses seem to do well with them. My gelding couldn't care less, and the mare was only ****ed off for about 20 minutes the first feeding.


*I am curious how many others have come up with DIY slow feeder system? Let's see some pictures and swap ideas! *


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Great idea ! I use slow feed hay bags too. I also use the slow feed net for round bales. I love them!


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

Spotted where did you get the hay nets for the round bales? my boys eat a 1200lb in a week.. three horses...


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Good idea!!!!!


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

HarleyWood said:


> Spotted where did you get the hay nets for the round bales? my boys eat a 1200lb in a week.. three horses...


Cinch Chix - Cinch Chix - Home of the Cinch Net Hay Feeder


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

HarleyWood said:


> Spotted where did you get the hay nets for the round bales? my boys eat a 1200lb in a week.. three horses...


 Natural horse world was the cheapest in the world that I could find. They were $109.00, but I think the price went up to $130.00. with thicker netting 
SlowFeed Hay Saver Net - Natural Horse World

With shipping it cost me about $200, but well worth it. I saved huge in just a couple months. I also found the bags for $7.99 from chicks saddlery, but can't seem to find them now.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

WickedNag said:


> Cinch Chix - Cinch Chix - Home of the Cinch Net Hay Feeder


The prices look decent. hopefully they get better . I'm always looking for good prices


----------



## skeeterbit (Nov 4, 2012)

*My slow feeder*

Have a stalled TWH that is a fussy hay eater. Were he is stalled we are unable to turn the horse out to graze on grass unless we are there but have a large riding arena to ride. Bedding is a sand base with pine pellets. Feed is Alfalfa based pellets w/15% fat. When we bought the horse he was malnourished but since has put on 150-200 pds and now looks good. Unknown what the eating habits were in Tennessee (do know it was not enough). When we brought him to Louisiana, we tried for a month to cut him over to Coastal Bermuda and Bahia. All he would do was throw it around and would not eat it the hay. You would think a horse that was starving would eat anything. He will graze grass normally. Had teeth floated (teeth were good) but went to a hay stretcher pellet cause we were starting to become concerned about fiber. This went on for about a month. Started mixing some Alfalfa with the Bermuda, he would eat the Alfalfa but throw the Bermuda on the ground so the stall was a wreck. Found some Timothy mix rough hay, he seemed to eat it but still threw the Bermuda that was mixed on the ground. OK, finally found something the horse will eat.
Ran across a site for a commercial made barrel "slow hay feeder" and thought before I spent the money to buy one, I could make one to see if it would work. Went to YouTube and found videos of a slow feeder box that looked easy enough to make. One sheet of 3/4 CDX will build a box large enough to easily fit one 2 string bale. For the top grate I used 4"x2" dog fence framed with 2x4. Put a whole bale of the Bermuda that he would not eat before into the box and mixed a pad of Alfalfa across the top to get him used to the box. We pulled the hay up thru the grate to better resemble grass he would graze on. That first night, the grate dropped about 3". Watching him yesterday at feeding time, he would rip the hay from the top of the grate, just like he would rip grass from a field. You don't have to pull the hay up thru the grate each time, he can still use his lips to pull pieces of hay, but it was interesting watching how he thought he was grazing in a field. He is now eating the hay he would not touch a month ago as long as he can get a stand of Alfalfa mixed with it. Waste has gone to ZERO, hay stays clean, no sand (colic?) and no shavings get mixed with it. Poop has gone from cow piles to normal.
Now this has me thinking..... There is a article on this link: Horse Health that has me re-evaluating. Have a Two Eyed Jack quarter horse that we stalled for two years in Louisiana that we recently moved to Tennessee. While he was in Louisiana he ate 3 pads of Coastal Bermuda in the morning and 3 in evening from a hay rack with little waste BUT had colic at least 4 times that I know of. Took him the last time he had colic to a Amish vet in Tennessee. Diagnosis was ulcers but not yet bleeding. He now gets a daily dose of yeast, stalled during the day but now is able to free graze at night and is doing fine. I am starting to believe the problem may have been stall boredom. He would eat his feed and hay and have to wait until the next feeding to eat again. If he would have been able to nibble on hay throughout the day whenever he wanted, would we have had the colic problem? We ride our horse 2/3 times a week in Louisiana but still don't exercise them like we should. When we go to Tennessee, 10 to 23 mile trail rides are normal.
The slow hay feeder has given me that ability to test different hays, keep the stall clean, don't have clean the sand or shavings out of his hay and maybe help with a stall boredom issue. I now believe that they are a good tool. Attached are two photos. My daughter did kind of spice it up with some field roughage. The grate dropped at least 3" in 13 hrs.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

They don't eat the net or the grate?


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

flytobecat said:


> They don't eat the net or the grate?


:lol:

I am sure some try to. I have been using the nets, secured into the barrels for about a week now, and they are very content. The obese appy was sure mad at first, and she did try biting the net, but it held up and she learned that small bites get better results.
The nets do take a beating when being introduced. Before I clipped the nets in, the mare threw a fit and hurled the bag over the fence on accident.
Horses have amazingly nimble lips that can separate out the hay from the inedible net.


----------



## skeeterbit (Nov 4, 2012)

Just back from the stall. The grate had settled at least 2 inches. Since this morning feed, it would equal maybe 2 pads in 7 hrs. No hay on the ground. Stall is hay free. Now I know where the hay is going. When we put him up, he went to his food bucket which was empty, then straight to the box and started nibbling on the Bermuda that was sticking up. He had already eaten what Alfalfa that was there from the morning. I think he thinks he is grazing from the ground. As far as eating the grate, from what I've seen, when the hay is sticking up, he grabs the top and rips it, just like grass in the field. I did see him go to far and grab the grate with his teeth but let go when he realized something was not right. Have 2 strips of wood on each side to keep him from pulling the grate out. I am still testing pulling it up thru the grates making it look like grass standing. When it is completely eaten down, he uses his lips to pick it. You Tube "slow hay feeders". Best description is the videos. The one thing I am 100% assured of is since Friday morning he has eaten at least 1/2 of a bale of Bermuda that he would not have touched in a hay rack. 
Another BIG thing I am starting to noticed. No racetrack around a 16x12 stall. Was the racetrack caused by boredom? Did not cut it tonight. Tomorrow morning will tell if he is acquiring a taste for the Bermuda.


----------



## steedaunh32 (Jun 5, 2008)

My friend tied up laundry baskets to the side of the fence and used them as modified slow feeders. Granted, they were for her minis - not sure if full sized horses would do any damage to them but it worked really well!


----------



## skeeterbit (Nov 4, 2012)

just back from the stall. the grate dropped almost 2 inches which may mean about 2 pads of Bermuda with no Alfalfa mixed in. Don't know if it is necessary to pull the hay up thru the grate, but it is working so I'm not going to change. On the way to a bale a week. Looks like this in turning my fussy hay eater to normal. Here are a couple more pics.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Skeeterbit, I am so glad that you are having success with the slow feeder! My gelding also was picky before, and would spread his hay ALL OVER the place. Now he actually eats every last bit.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

Not home made, but I am a HUGE fan of the Porta-Grazer: http://www.porta-grazer.com/










http://www.youtube.com/embed/vfCPuRY53AE


----------



## Horse lover77 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Slow hay feeding - Using a tractor tire with a grate??*

I have a tractor tire that I use right now. I am looking for a round grate that I could place on top of the hay - any suggestions on where I could find a grid wall or grate that is round? Needs to be 2" squares and 36" diameter. Obviously grilling grates are too small of squares. Any suggestions?


----------



## SMMJessee (Nov 11, 2012)

Horse lover77 if you live in an area where there is UFA 
UFA is a live stock store and they have a bunch of mesh in their warehouse sooooooo just ask them if you can take a look at their mesh salection


----------



## Horse lover77 (Jan 2, 2012)

Unfortunately, we do not have anything close to us. Probably 200 miles away. Any other ideas?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I run the rope down along one side weaving it as I go to shorten the rope. This prevents the almost empty bag from touching the ground. I'll then tie as high as possible. One horse got pretty ugly with it until it whapped him up the side of his face. That settled him down. One horse is too handy with his feet and that can be hard on a low hanging net. Chick's does run out but they'll restock as soon as possible. It's happened before.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

The NIBBLENET ® Slow Feeder Hay Bags - thenibblenet.com - Official website of The NIBBLENET ® Slow feeder Hay Bag - Slow Feed Hay Bags for Horses

I love these "nibble nets." To me they seem reasonably priced; they are extremely durable.

For my mare that bolted her hay and could not have enough to eat all night or she would get fat, I got the one with extra small holes. Now it takes hours for her to eat even the amount of hay she is allowed. I rest easier knowing she has food in her stomach nearly 24/7.

My other mare was one that dragged her hay around and peed on it, wasting lots of nice hay. She has one with regular sized holes. She is a hard keeper, but seems to actually digest better when fed through a slow feeder.

The reasons I chose these particular nets:

I've heard some horses get sores on their lips from eating through plastic or wire.
These are easier to load than a hay net, so my barn owner does not mind loading them; it doesn't take her extra time.
The bottom has openings (some hay nets have solid bottoms) so dust and chaff don't collect for my horse to breathe in. Also, the horse can eat all the hay instead of losing some on the bottom.
Very safe design to prevent horses getting stuck or tangled.
Tough material.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Horse lover77 said:


> I have a tractor tire that I use right now. I am looking for a round grate that I could place on top of the hay - any suggestions on where I could find a grid wall or grate that is round? Needs to be 2" squares and 36" diameter. Obviously grilling grates are too small of squares. Any suggestions?



Hmmm, that is tricky. Could you get some grating that is square and cut it to size? I have seen people use hog panels cut to size before.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm pretty proud of my creation 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/building-perfect-slow-feeder-146272/


----------



## skeeterbit (Nov 4, 2012)

Just a follow-up on my TWC and the slow feeder. I have been able to remove the grate now. We are able to put 3/4 pads of hay in the box with very little mess in the stall. Much easier to gauge how much he eats between feedings. We give him about a oz of yeast every 2 days (Amish vet recommended for my horse Cody when he started to develop ulcers). Blackie has put on about 200 pds and piles have been normal since we started the yeast. We ride him 3/4 times a week and he is doing great.
We are going to a Buck Brannaman clinic in March, should be very enlightening.


----------



## skeeterbit (Nov 4, 2012)

Guess I can't call it a slow feeder anymore since he can now have all he wants.


----------

